# Please help! I have a sick/congested chick



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

Somebody, please help me! I have a baby chicken that keeps her eyes closed all the time, and is now refusing to eat or drink. I just got her from rural king yesterday and she was fine then. Now she is constantly sneezing, opening and closing her mouth, falling backward, won't eat or drink, and when I force her to drink water out of a syringe, a little comes out of her nose. I have been force-feeding her and making her drink water from a syringe. I don't know what to do and need help. Please. I don't want to lose any more chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry but there is nothing you can do for peep when they are that young. Especially sounding as depleted as the one you have. 

Peep wasn't OK when it came from Rural King. Something was already going on but it was able to hide it until it couldn't.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry but there is nothing you can do for peep when they are that young. Especially sounding as depleted as the one you have.
> 
> Peep wasn't OK when it came from Rural King. Something was already going on but it was able to hide it until it couldn't.


Thank you for replying. She seems to be doing much better this morning. She is opening her eyes and eating/drinking on her own 😃


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At that tiny stage it is all up to them in whether or not they can pull out of whatever. So often, it's just not doable because something internal is wrong. 

Please keep us posted on how peep does.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> At that tiny stage it is all up to them in whether or not they can pull out of whatever. So often, it's just not doable because something internal is wrong.
> 
> Please keep us posted on how peep does.


I will keep you posted. Cuddling with her now. She is doing so much better after force-feeding her and giving a chick sized dose of amoxicillin. She is eating and drinking on her own no


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

But she is twitch her head. I think this is normal because all of the chickens I have raised have done this at a certain age


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> At that tiny stage it is all up to them in whether or not they can pull out of whatever. So often, it's just not doable because something internal is wrong.
> 
> Please keep us posted on how peep does.


Nevermind what I said earlier today. She is regressing again. I have to syringe feed her again 😢 this is so stressful. I am so worried that I am going to give her too much and make her even more sick or choke her by force-feeding her. She was doing so much better this morning and now we are back to square one


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

If I force her to drink water out of the syringe she eat a little bit of regular chick food with the others
This is the food I have them on:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't do the force feeding. It's too easy to send it down their windpipe when that small. You can do drops of water at the end of the beak, it will get pulled in by something known as venturi effect.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

Ok thank you so much. I was just about to feed her again. She sounds congested when breathing again. It is like this little sound. I guess you can say it sounds a little like a click. I don't know. But she sounds congested
there is this little sound after every time she peeps


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just don't think peep is going to make it. From the sounds and behaviors that normally is pointing to a bad outcome.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I just don't think peep is going to make it. From the sounds and behaviors that normally is pointing to a bad outcome.


I know I have been cuddling with her for a while now and I don't think she is either. 😭


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

This is so weird.she is eating and drinking again. It is like she gets better and worse, better and worse, better and worse.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know what to think. I've never heard or seen one behave like yours.

Just keep doing what you've been doing.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I don't know what to think. I've never heard or seen one behave like yours.
> 
> Just keep doing what you've been doing.


Ok I will


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I don't know what to think. I've never heard or seen one behave like yours.
> 
> Just keep doing what you've been doing.


We figured it out. We brought her to the vet and she said that our chick has light sensitivity. So she has trouble finding the food and water so she a little weak. She gave us antibiotics and said to just show her where the food and water is every now and then.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that's a new one on me. Never heard of a peep being light sensitive. 

At this point, only time will tell how things go.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> OK, that's a new one on me. Never heard of a peep being light sensitive.
> 
> At this point, only time will tell how things go.


I have never heard of it either lol. But thank you for your help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's how we learn new stuff. Outcomes are also very important to learning. So, please let us know how things go.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> It's how we learn new stuff. Outcomes are also very important to learning. So, please let us know how things go.


Sure thing


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> It's how we learn new stuff. Outcomes are also very important to learning. So, please let us know how things go.


She died this morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I know you tried. It's the hardest to lose the littlest ones. I always think about how they didn't get a chance to explore the world. 

This goes back to what I mentioned in the early going, this young it's almost hopeless. Especially if they won't eat or drink on their own. So, don't for a minute think you did something wrong.


----------



## sick-chick (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry. I know you tried. It's the hardest to lose the littlest ones. I always think about how they didn't get a chance to explore the world.
> 
> This goes back to what I mentioned in the early going, this young it's almost hopeless. Especially if they won't eat or drink on their own. So, don't for a minute think you did something wrong.


Thank you


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

